# Gästepass :)



## reamus (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo, 

Ich suche einen Gästepass. Ich wollte schon die Diablo 3 Beta spielen, aber habe leider keinen Beta-Key bekommen. Da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob es wirklich gut ist und die Meinungen doch sehr weit auseinander gehen und ich zudem nicht ganz so viel Geld habe würde ich es nun gerne erst mithilfe des Gästepasses testen, bevor ich mich entscheide es zu kaufen.
Würde mich sehr über eine Antwort freuen 

LG Reamus


----------

